# Iwip equivalent



## FreiFuchs (Jul 19, 2016)

Could anyone help me to find the FreeBSD equivalent for lwip? I'm trying to set up openconnect without root privilege following the guidance from the link http://www.infradead.org/openconnect/nonroot.html.  It recommends lwip and SOCKs. I found lwip on FreeBSD requires recompiling of kernel, which I don't really want to do. Also, stackoverflow seems to suggest FreeBSD has its own tools for similar purpose. (http://stackoverflow.com/questions/27522268/how-implement-lwip-on-freebsd)
Thanks for advice.


----------

